
Show HN: MapReduce Implementation of Spatial Co-Location Mining Algorithm - shagunsodhani
http://shagunsodhani.in/locis/
======
popey456963
For someone with no prior knowledge, can someone explain what this is doing?

~~~
coderdude
As someone else with no prior knowledge, I'll take a crack at it.

Here's the paper:
[http://shagunsodhani.in/locis/docs/paper/paper.pdf](http://shagunsodhani.in/locis/docs/paper/paper.pdf)

> Spatial association rule mining is a useful tool for discovering
> correlations and interesting relationships among spatial objects. Co-
> locations, or sets of spatial events which are frequently observed together
> in close proximity, are particularly useful for discovering their spatial
> dependencies.

> Boolean spatial events (features) describe the presence of spatial events at
> different locations in geographic space. Examples of such data include
> disease outbreaks, crime incidents, traffic accidents, mobile service types,
> climate events, plants and species in ecology, and so on.

See figure 1 in the paper for a visual. It sounds like the purpose of this is
to find sets of events that occur close to each other, physically, using
MapReduce over large amounts of data.

~~~
SomewhatLikely
Paper link is broken, both in your comment and on the site.

~~~
shagunsodhani
Hi @SomewhatLikely. I have fixed it at both the place. Apologies for the
confusion.

